# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Ajnshtajni është gabuar? "Kalohet" shpejtësia e dritës

## fegi

GJENEVE-Duket se Ajnshtajni është gabuar. Një ekip shkencëtarësh në CERN ka arritur të regjistroi grimca neutrinoje që udhëtojnë më shpejtë se drita. 

Siapas Reuters: Antonio Ereditato, i cili punon në laboratorin e CERN në kufirin Franko-Zvicerian, tha se matjet gjatë tre viteve treguan se neutrinot lëvizin 60 nanosekonda më shpejtë se drita në një distancë prej 730 kilometër. 

“Jemi të bindur mbi rezultatet, por kemi nevojë që edhe koleg të tjerë të kryejnë testet e tyre për të qenë më të sigurt” tha Ereditato. Ai konfirmoi se studimi mund të përmbys një pjesë kyce të teorisë së relativitetit të Ajnshtajnit, e cila thotë se asgjë në univers nuk mund të udhëtoj më shpejt se drita. 

“Është e rëndësishme të bëhet e qartë se asnjë nuk po deklaron një zbulim, apo ndonjë kontraditë tjetër me teorinë e relativitetit” tha James Gillies, zëdhënësi i CERN. Ai tha se nevojiten që të bëhen eksperimente të tjera dhe kërkoi ndihmë nga laboratorë të tjerë që të zhvilloinë eksperimentet. 

Eksperimenti u krye për të studiuar fenomenin e oshilacioneve të neutrinos, kur grimacat elementare të njohura si leptone transformohen në mënyrë spontane nga një grimcë subatomike (e quajtur myon-neutrino) në një tjetër (e quajtur tau-neutrino). 

Laboratori i CERN lëshon një tufë myon-neutrino që udhëton në një distancë prej 730 kilometër dhe arrin në një laborator nëntokësor në Gran Sasso në Itali, ku shkencëtarët vëzhgojnë sa myon-neutrino janë kthyer në tau-neutrino oshilantë. 

Relzultatet e eksperimentit ishin të pabesueshëm: Neutrinot arritën në destinacion 60 milisekonda më shpejt se sa do ti duhej dritës të përshkonte të njëjtën distancë. 
"Thënë ndryshe, në një garë prej 730 kilometrash, grimcat neutrinos kapërcejnë vijën e finishit 20 metra më herët nga drita, nëse kjo e fundit do të përshkonte të njëjtën distancë, saktëson CNRS. 
"Muaj të gjatë kërkimesh dhe verifikimesh na mundësuan identifikimin e një efekti instrumental që shpjegon rezultatin e masave tona", siguron zëdhënësi i eksperimentit "Opera", Antonio Ereditato, i cili shprehet i paduruar për të krahasuar këto rezultate me eksperimente të tjera.

"Nëse konfirmohet nga eksperimente të tjera, ky rezultat i habitshëm dhe aspak i pritshëm nëse i referohemi teorive të Albert Ajnshtajnit (Einstein), mund të hapë perspektiva të reja teorike tërësisht novatore", nënvizon CNRS (Qendra Kombëtare e Kërkimeve Shkencore, Francë) në një deklaratë për shtyp.

I inaguruar ne vitin 2006 bashkepunimi nderkombetar Opera drejtohet nga nje grup kerkimi qe perfshin rreth 160 shkencetare nga 11 vende te ndryshme te botes. (a.h/d.b/BalkanWeb)

http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&source...OATGgag9h-15Lg

----------


## NeutronStar

Kjo nuk eshte konfirmuar akoma sepse debatet vazhdojne , eshte e pa mundur qe Ajnshtajni te jete gabuar  :buzeqeshje:  . do e shofesh sapo ti bejne nje llogaritje me te perpikte rrezultateve

----------


## elv@

einstein ka qene dhe do te jete gjeni por sdo me thene se ne kohet e sotma qe nuk ka paerparuar teknologjija dhe se kan matje me te sakta

----------


## NeutronStar

Nuk mund te quhet gjeni nese teorite e tije perdhunohen ne ditet e sotme.  Por gjithsesi dardha e ka bishtin mbrapa dhe shpresoj qe mos vonoje dhe te dali e verteta apo ndonje gabim te bere nga shkenctaret e CERN.

----------


## xfiles

Duhet kuptuar qe shpejtesia e drites eshte me teper se "zhvendosja e drites ne hapesire", eshte nje raport konstant qe ruan ekuilibrin e hapesire kohes me cka permban brenda.
Kjo nuk perjashton aspak *zhvendosjen ne hapesire* me shpejt se vete drita.

Pastaj prej te dhenave qe supozohet se kemi jane vetem 20 metra diference ne 730 km, pra i bie se keto grimcat udhetojne me shpejte se drita vetem 730000/729980=1.000027398 here, pra nje raport i paperfillshem dhe qe le vend per dyshime mbi saktesine e matjeve. 
Jam kurioz se si e maten keta kete diference shpejtesie.

Sidoqofte dhe ne qofshin te sakta matjet kjo nuk zhvlereson aspak teorine e Ajnshtajnit.

----------


## NeutronStar

> Duhet kuptuar qe shpejtesia e drites eshte me teper se "zhvendosja e drites ne hapesire", eshte nje raport konstant qe ruan ekuilibrin e hapesire kohes me cka permban brenda.
> Kjo nuk perjashton aspak *zhvendosjen ne hapesire* me shpejt se vete drita.
> 
> Pastaj prej te dhenave qe supozohet se kemi jane vetem 20 metra diference ne 730 km, pra i bie se keto grimcat udhetojne me shpejte se drita vetem 730000/729980=1.000027398 here, pra nje raport i paperfillshem dhe qe le vend per dyshime mbi saktesine e matjeve. 
> Jam kurioz se si e maten keta kete diference shpejtesie.
> 
> Sidoqofte dhe ne qofshin te sakta matjet kjo nuk zhvlereson aspak teorine e Ajnshtajnit.




Pikerisht kjo me ben te habitem dhe un se si detektoret kan arritur te marin sinjal nga grimcat e neutrioneve me shpejt se sa rrezja e drites, sepse si pas ktyre pedeve te zvicres neutrinot paskan udhetuar 60 nano sekonda me shpejt se sa rrezja e drites. Shpresoj te gjehet gabimi sa me shpejt se ndryshe do na corjentojne komplet , sidomos neve qe e studjojme kete dege.

----------


## Scion

Nje studim i ngjashem sfidonte (ose pretendonte te sfidoje) Einstein duke pas parasysh nje zbulim tjeter qe referohej mbi zgjerimin e hapsires. Ne fakt, ne kendveshtrimin tone human, duket se Kosmosi Zgjerohet me shpejt se Drita e ne te njejten kohe drita ne raport udhetonte me shpejt sesa shpejtesia e cituar, dhe kjo ne pamje te pare eshte e cuditshme dhe sikur thyen ligjet kozmike, por duke iu referuar me vone studimit ne fjale, shkencetaret zbuluan se edhe sikur te zgjerohej kozmosi 2 here me shpejt se drita, kjo nuk perben shkelje sepse vetem eshte zgjeruar rruga qe peshkon drita e jo shpejtesia e saje. Duhet te keni parasysh qe relativiteti duket se eshte genjeshtar nese ne vrojtojme efektet nga pika jone e veshtrimit. 

Gjithsesi, besoj edhe po te jete e vertete nje gje e tille kjo s'do te permbysi aspak Teorine e Einstein. Thjeshte, ajo do konsiderohet nje teori klasike, po sikur teoria e levizjes se trupave te Newton (E cila vazhdon te konsiderohet goxha e sakte per raportet tona njerzore).

Per reference, Newton vazhdon te jete referenca numer nje ne shkencat konstruktive jo sepse teoria e relativitetit eshte gabim per tu aplikuar por eshte e panevojshme per tu aplikuar duke pas parasysh aftesine njerzore per ti thjeshtuar gjerat :P

Thjeshte, Lajmin me siper, une e shikoj si nje lajm interesant dhe te mire ...

Jeta gjithmon eshte plot surpriza ! Mesoheni ti pranoni ate

ADAPT ADAPT ADAPT  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## NeutronStar

> Nje studim i ngjashem sfidonte (ose pretendonte te sfidoje) Einstein duke pas parasysh nje zbulim tjeter qe referohej mbi zgjerimin e hapsires. Ne fakt, ne kendveshtrimin tone human, duket se Kosmosi Zgjerohet me shpejt se Drita e ne te njejten kohe drita ne raport udhetonte me shpejt sesa shpejtesia e cituar, dhe kjo ne pamje te pare eshte e cuditshme dhe sikur thyen ligjet kozmike, por duke iu referuar me vone studimit ne fjale, shkencetaret zbuluan se edhe sikur te zgjerohej kozmosi 2 here me shpejt se drita, kjo nuk perben shkelje sepse vetem eshte zgjeruar rruga qe peshkon drita e jo shpejtesia e saje. Duhet te keni parasysh qe relativiteti duket se eshte genjeshtar nese ne vrojtojme efektet nga pika jone e veshtrimit. 
> 
> Gjithsesi, besoj edhe po te jete e vertete nje gje e tille kjo s'do te permbysi aspak Teorine e Einstein. Thjeshte, ajo do konsiderohet nje teori klasike, po sikur teoria e levizjes se trupave te Newton (E cila vazhdon te konsiderohet goxha e sakte per raportet tona njerzore).
> 
> Per reference, Newton vazhdon te jete referenca numer nje ne shkencat konstruktive jo sepse teoria e relativitetit eshte gabim per tu aplikuar por eshte e panevojshme per tu aplikuar duke pas parasysh aftesine njerzore per ti thjeshtuar gjerat :P
> 
> Thjeshte, Lajmin me siper, une e shikoj si nje lajm interesant dhe te mire ...
> 
> Jeta gjithmon eshte plot surpriza ! Mesoheni ti pranoni ate
> ...




Scion Bravo per sqarimin , por duhet ta bejme dhe me te thjeshte per ato qe se kan iden e fizikes , (ket punen e zgjerimit te kozmosit) . Pershembull shume njerez jane akoma konfuz per sa i perket zgjerimit se si ka mundesi qe zgjerimi i kosmosit po ndodh me shpejt se sa vete drita. Duhet ta kuptojne qe kosmosi nuk eshte pjese e drites por eshte drita pjese e kosmosit (pra kosmosi eshte kosmos dhe mban driten brenda. Duke mos harruar te permendim qe kosmosi zgjerohet ne menyre kosntante dhe jo vetem nje cep i tij zgjerohet dhe tjetri nuk zgjerohet , pra zgjerimi eshte i plote fryrje totale.  Kur vje puna tek drita ne e dime qe drita deformohet vetem nga vrimat e zeza etj , dhe eshte e drejte pra, dhe kjo na le te kuptojme qe drita nuk mund ta plotesoje te gjith kosmosin . Besoj me kupto ku dua te dal , pra eshte shume e thjesht per ta kuptuar qe zgjerimi i kozmosit nuk perben asnje lloj konflikti me teorine e relativitetit te Ajnshtajnit. 

Per sa i perket ktyre te CERN sdi ca te them, ne qe e studjojme kete dege , ndac me beso ndac jo jemi bere si te shashtis kemi dy dit sbehet mesim , cdo gje ka ra si hije vdekjeje neper klase, sa qe profesorat flasin me vete , e thonin qe si do i themi njerzve kur tna pyesin per universin cfar do i themi nese (kjo e cern eshte e vertet). Po ta kapesh me llogjik nese kjo e CERN eshte e vertet i bie qe 100 vjet studime te universit te hiidhen ne plera dhe te ristudjohet nga e para. 


Gjithsesi te gjithe shpresojme qe gabimi te gjehet sa me shpejt se as qe e vejm ne dyshim qe eshte bere gabim, por shpresojme te gjehet sa me shpejt dhe ti kthehemi te gjith normalitetit, sepse sebesoj te ket ndonje nga kto langaraqet e sotem k.o.q.e me te medha se sa Ajnshtajni kur vje puna per fizike.

----------


## Scion

> Per sa i perket ktyre te CERN sdi ca te them, ne qe e studjojme kete dege , ndac me beso ndac jo jemi bere si te shashtis kemi dy dit sbehet mesim , cdo gje ka ra si hije vdekjeje neper klase, sa qe profesorat flasin me vete , e thonin qe si do i themi njerzve kur tna pyesin per universin cfar do i themi nese (kjo e cern eshte e vertet). Po ta kapesh me llogjik nese kjo e CERN eshte e vertet i bie qe 100 vjet studime te universit te hiidhen ne plera dhe te ristudjohet nga e para.


Ne fakt jo, nuk bie asgje poshte ... per reference ne mesojme akome ne shkolle gjeometrine Euklidiane  :buzeqeshje: 




> Gjithsesi te gjithe shpresojme qe gabimi te gjehet sa me shpejt se as qe e vejm ne dyshim qe eshte bere gabim, por shpresojme te gjehet sa me shpejt dhe ti kthehemi te gjith normalitetit, sepse sebesoj te ket ndonje nga kto langaraqet e sotem k.o.q.e me te medha se sa Ajnshtajni kur vje puna per fizike.


Hehe  :buzeqeshje: 

Mos u merzit, nuk ka per te patur debate te tipit "Meqe muonet ecin me shpejt se drita" ne do mund te udhetojme ne kohe. Sipas TeR Koha si nocion eshte vetem efekti i nje dimensioni te katert, dhe e dyta me e rendesishmja udhetimi ne kohe thyen rende ligjet e termodinamikes. Nuk mund te projektosh Materie/Energji ne te ardhmen sepse krijon energji/materie me teper se sa c'permban universi dhe tjetra, nuk projekton dot nje energji/materie ne te kaluaren sepse eshte e pamundur te shtosh "Kaotiken" teorikisht ne nje kohe te kaluar.

----------


## NeutronStar

Shpresojme per me mire dhe shpresojme te jete e shpejt dita qe te bie posht ai lajm qe doli dje.

----------


## Sirius

> Shpresojme per me mire dhe shpresojme te jete e shpejt dita qe te bie posht ai lajm qe doli dje.



Lereni profecit e Einstein e kthehuni ne shkencen moderne, me mir vone se hice.

Einstain jo rastesisht eshte mbivlersu nga keqadashesit e njerzimit, ne te njejten kohe jo rastesisht eshte nenvlersu Nicola Tesla.

Keni injoru tash e nje shekull Scalar Waves te Nicola Tesla si mos tju kapin ethet tani.

Ky detektor si ky i Gran Sasso me kalimin e kohes kur te zvogelohet ''Zartarisht'' qe te jete e mundur ti dergojn ne hapsir do te kete matje te sakta per eksplorim te universit.

Pastaj perparsia tjeter eshte perdorimi i ketyre detektoreve ne teknologji per emetimin dhe pranimin e Scalar Waves (te cilen e perdorin kaher ne programet sekrete p.sh. HAARP).

----------


## NeutronStar

> Lereni profecit e Einstein e kthehuni ne shkencen moderne, me mir vone se hice.
> 
> Einstain jo rastesisht eshte mbivlersu nga keqadashesit e njerzimit, ne te njejten kohe jo rastesisht eshte nenvlersu Nicola Tesla.
> 
> Keni injoru tash e nje shekull Scalar Waves te Nicola Tesla si mos tju kapin ethet tani.
> 
> Ky detektor si ky i Gran Sasso me kalimin e kohes kur te zvogelohet ''Zartarisht'' qe te jete e mundur ti dergojn ne hapsir do te kete matje te sakta per eksplorim te universit.
> 
> Pastaj perparsia tjeter eshte perdorimi i ketyre detektoreve ne teknologji per emetimin dhe pranimin e Scalar Waves (te cilen e perdorin kaher ne programet sekrete p.sh. HAARP).



Ti nuk je ne terezi ca flet mer njeri, Ajnshtajni seshte profetsi por eshte vertetesi eshte ligji baze i fizikes, dhe sa per dijeni nuk eshte Ajnshtajni qe po e le mbrapa shkencen, ai thjesht ka dhene limitin. Brenda limitit ti mund te arrish te zbulosh cfare te mundesh nese ke mundesi ta besh. mos fol perralla me mbret Tesla e HAARP.

----------


## Sirius

> Ti nuk je ne terezi ca flet mer njeri, Ajnshtajni seshte profetsi por eshte vertetesi eshte ligji baze i fizikes, dhe sa per dijeni nuk eshte Ajnshtajni qe po e le mbrapa shkencen, ai thjesht ka dhene limitin. Brenda limitit ti mund te arrish te zbulosh cfare te mundesh nese ke mundesi ta besh. mos fol perralla me mbret Tesla e HAARP.



Tu drejtova si fizikant ke nderin e kapu per ato cka kam shkruajtur nese i kupton, mos ta kthej temen ne e lagu se lagu cili e ka me drejt.

Vetem nje me thuaj se Nicola Tesla para me shum se nje shekulli 1905 a e ka thene se Neutrinot udhetojn me shpejt se drita?, ju ishit ata qe per X arsye nuk e muret ne konsiderat, edhe sot kur u vertetua ende vazhdoni me shpres se do te gjehen agabime, pra ju (Fizikantet klasik) Einstein po e konsideroni si te pa gabueshem.

----------


## Scion

Rrushi, perpara se te flasim kush e kishte gabim ... duhet te presim rezultatet e testeve. Qe nje pjese e atij "Particle Zoo" qe shoqeron fiziken e particlave udhtetojne me shpejt se drita spekullohej qe me kohe. Asgje ne shkence nuk eshte absolute, thjeshte nese shkenca krijon dogma te tipit absolutist ajo thjeshte kethehet ne nje lloj feje, dhe ketu dallon shkenca sepse gjithmon eshte reformuar ne raport me rezultatet. Qe shkenca moderne qe ne krize kjo u pa qe me paraqitjen e teorive te reja ku me shume spekullohej dhe parashikohej sesa realisht eksperimentohej.

Personalisht, e mirepres nje lajm te tille!

----------


## Antiproanti

> Ajnshtajni është gabuar, kalohet shpejtësia e dritës


E pritshme, logjike dhe pozitive.

Pershendetje

----------


## NeutronStar

> Tu drejtova si fizikant ke nderin e kapu per ato cka kam shkruajtur nese i kupton, mos ta kthej temen ne e lagu se lagu cili e ka me drejt.
> 
> Vetem nje me thuaj se Nicola Tesla para me shum se nje shekulli 1905 a e ka thene se Neutrinot udhetojn me shpejt se drita?, ju ishit ata qe per X arsye nuk e muret ne konsiderat, edhe sot kur u vertetua ende vazhdoni me shpres se do te gjehen agabime, pra ju (Fizikantet klasik) Einstein po e konsideroni si te pa gabueshem.



Nuk po them qe po e konsiderojme te pa gabueshem por ne saj te tij kemi kuptimin e shume gjerave . Sic e ka then dhe Scion me siper te presim rrezultatet perfundimtare dhe nese ajo gje konfirmohet zyrtarisht dhe ne athere jemi ne nje ere te re shkencore. Ne mund te debatojme ketu sa te duam por gje nuk nxjerrim ne drite , sepse as rrezultatet perfundimtare skan dal akoma . Te Presim dhe te shohim.

----------


## dardajan

> Pastaj prej te dhenave qe supozohet se kemi jane *vetem 20 metra* diference ne 730 km, pra i bie se keto grimcat udhetojne me shpejte se drita vetem 730000/729980=1.000027398 here, pra nje raport i paperfillshem dhe qe le vend per dyshime mbi saktesine e matjeve. 
> Jam kurioz se si e maten keta kete diference shpejtesie.
> 
> Sidoqofte dhe ne qofshin te sakta matjet kjo nuk zhvlereson aspak teorine e Ajnshtajnit.


Me  sa  kam  lexuar  une  diferenca  ishte  vetem  *20cm*  dhe  jo *20m*,  vete  ata  qe  kane  kryer  eksperimentin  nuk  kane  perjashtuar  mundesine  e  ndonje  gabimi,  dhe  po  kerkojne  te  bejne  eksperimente  ne  rruge  te  tjera  per  te  aprovuar  apo  rrezuar  keto  20cm  diference.

Mbase  mjafton  vetem  qe  te  ndryshoje  krahu  i  tunelit  dmth  grimcat  te  leshohen  ne  drejtim  te  kundert  me ate  te  tanishmin   vetem  shpejtesia  dhe  kahu  i  rrotullimit  te  tokes  mund  te  zvogeloje  apo  rrise  kete  distance.

Megjithate une  mendoj  se  grimca  te  vecanta   qe  perbejne  driten  mund  te  jene  me  te  shpejta  se vet  ajo,  ose  sic  mund  te  kete  edhe me  te  ngadalta.

Psh  nje  sportist  e  hedh  shtizen  80m  por  vete  shtiza  eshte  e  gjate  2  metra,  pra  vetem  maja  e  shtizes  arriti  80m  kurse  fundi  i  saj  2  metra  me  pas  pra  78m e ne  kete  rast  nuk  mund  te  themi  qe  maja  e  shtizes  eshte  me  eshpejte  se  fundi  i  shtizes  ato  jane pjese  te  nje trupi vetem  se  njera  ndodhet  ne  fillim  dhe  tjetra  ne  fund.

----------


## Naturalist_al

pse diskutohet vetem mbi saktesine e matjeve te neutrinove, po shpejtesine e sakte te fotonit kush e ka dhene me kaq garanci?

----------


## Alti Elezi

> Lereni profecit e Einstein e kthehuni ne shkencen moderne, me mir vone se hice.
> 
> Einstain jo rastesisht eshte mbivlersu nga keqadashesit e njerzimit, ne te njejten kohe jo rastesisht eshte nenvlersu Nicola Tesla.
> 
> Keni injoru tash e nje shekull Scalar Waves te Nicola Tesla si mos tju kapin ethet tani.
> 
> Ky detektor si ky i Gran Sasso me kalimin e kohes kur te zvogelohet ''Zartarisht'' qe te jete e mundur ti dergojn ne hapsir do te kete matje te sakta per eksplorim te universit.
> 
> Pastaj perparsia tjeter eshte perdorimi i ketyre detektoreve ne teknologji per emetimin dhe pranimin e Scalar Waves (te cilen e perdorin kaher ne programet sekrete p.sh. HAARP).


Ne fakt ke te drejte ne lidhje me TESLEN,nuk do hyj fare ne teme se rezultatet nuk kane dale akoma zyrtarisht dhe mendoj se nuk do te dalin shume shpejt,ose do te mbyllen ISHTE nje GABIM.
Po ta tregonim si nje perralle se kush ikin me shpejt fotonet se drita do te kishim:Vjen stuhia,ngre cikrat e ujit ne ajer,i shtyn para,dhe pastaj vjen vala goditese e ujit,nga presioni i stuhise.,dhe ne fund themi,na goditi uji dhe jo cirkat e saj.

----------


## Sirius

> Me  sa  kam  lexuar  une  diferenca  ishte  vetem  *20cm*  dhe  jo *20m*,  vete  ata  qe  kane  kryer  eksperimentin  nuk  kane  perjashtuar  mundesine  e  ndonje  gabimi,  dhe  po  kerkojne  te  bejne  eksperimente  ne  rruge  te  tjera  per  te  aprovuar  apo  rrezuar  keto  20cm  diference.
> 
> Mbase  mjafton  vetem  qe  te  ndryshoje  krahu  i  tunelit  dmth  grimcat  te  leshohen  ne  drejtim  te  kundert  me ate  te  tanishmin   vetem  shpejtesia  dhe  kahu  i  rrotullimit  te  tokes  mund  te  zvogeloje  apo  rrise  kete  distance.
> 
> Megjithate une  mendoj  se  grimca  te  vecanta   qe  perbejne  driten  mund  te  jene  me  te  shpejta  se vet  ajo,  ose  sic  mund  te  kete  edhe me  te  ngadalta.
> 
> Psh  nje  sportist  e  hedh  shtizen  80m  por  vete  shtiza  eshte  e  gjate  2  metra,  pra  vetem  maja  e  shtizes  arriti  80m  kurse  fundi  i  saj  2  metra  me  pas  pra  78m e ne  kete  rast  nuk  mund  te  themi  qe  maja  e  shtizes  eshte  me  eshpejte  se  fundi  i  shtizes  ato  jane pjese  te  nje trupi vetem  se  njera  ndodhet  ne  fillim  dhe  tjetra  ne  fund.




Jane 20m jo 20cm lexoje edhe nje here.

Neutrinot nuk ndikohen nga graviteti sikur Fotonet.

Edhe po te ishte si thua ti prap do te fitojn garen Neutrinot sepse ne kete rast dergimi eshte bere nga perendimi ne lindje d.m.th. ne anen e njejt te rrotullimit te tokes sepse vetem CERN mund te prodhoj ''per momentin'' Nutrino kurse kaptori i Gran Sasso sherben vetem si detektor.

Ky detektor eshte ndertuar per kapjen e Neutrinove qe vijne nga yjet, dielli etj. te cilet depertojn permes tokes, ndertimi i tije nuk eshte bere per kete qellim qe te beje teste per shpejtesi te drites por kur CERN ka arritur te prodhoj neutrino nga perplasjet e grimcave ju ka lind ideja per nje eksperiment te tille.

Ajo me shtiz si duket ka qene shaka nga ana yte sepse ke bere grimcen e Neutrinos me te madhe se 20cm.

----------

